# 1st time DIY: How do you remove enamel from copper wires?



## vincentvdn

I'm attempting to solder a new plug onto my old ES7. After stripping the cable, I get 3 colored wires. I untwist these one by one and cut off the fibers. How am I supposed to remove the colored coating from the wires??
   
  I've tried using a lighter but then the copper wires break and/or get dirty
  I've tried scratching it off with a knife, they break
  I've tried using the heat of a little ball of solder on the iron, doesn't work
   
  Will sandpaper finally do the trick, or is there an easier/other way? My cable is getting short...


----------



## iamthecheese

Wire Stripper, just go to any hardware store and they'll have a selection of atleast 3 different ones. Pick one that will work with the gauge of the wire you are using.


----------



## nikongod

Quote: 





iamthecheese said:


> Wire Stripper, just go to any hardware store and they'll have a selection of atleast 3 different ones. Pick one that will work with the gauge of the wire you are using.


 

 They are enameled strands, not a big bundle in a PVC/teflon sheath. 
   
  I usually have good luck with a knife.
  Others have suggested acetone (nail-polish remover) or other less friendly chemicals. Just take appropriate cautions with whatever you use.


----------



## zammykoo

Quote: 





vincentvdn said:


> I've tried using a lighter but then the copper wires break and/or get dirty
> I've tried scratching it off with a knife, they break
> I've tried using the heat of a little ball of solder on the iron, doesn't work


 
   
  Wow, how thick is this enamel?? Usually burning with a lighter works great for me, if it gets dirty just use some steel wool to clean it off afterwards. I think this method is the quickest without risking cutting the wires (as using a knife).


----------



## HiFi1972

I simply run them through a ball of solder (25w at least) which tins the wires at the same time.


----------



## zammykoo

Quote: 





hifi1972 said:


> I simply run them through a ball of solder (25w at least) which tins the wires at the same time.


 


  OP said this didn't work for him. Maybe his iron isn't hot enough?


----------



## PinkysBrain

When replugging my  CX300 I used the hot solder iron to scratch it off. Even if I didn't get all the paint off, it was enough.
   
  I also read in some recabling guide that you can use aspirin together with a solderin iron. The acid that is produced when burning the tablet (ventilate your room!) should help getting the paint off. Haven't tried it myself though as I didn't need to.


----------



## vincentvdn

Eureka! I tried again with the blob of solder, it kind of worked but not 100%. Anyway I get sound out of both sides so I'm happy 
  Probably the worst soldering job in the world though. Here's the end result:


----------



## zammykoo

Quote: 





vincentvdn said:


> Eureka! I tried again with the blob of solder, it kind of worked but not 100%. Anyway I get sound out of both sides so I'm happy
> Probably the worst soldering job in the world though. Here's the end result:


 


  You should have posted pics of the solder job


----------



## Uncle Erik

I'm a big fan of acetone/nail polish remover and mineral spirits. I always have some around for woodwork, so I use those to remove enamel.


----------



## FearSC549

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> I'm a big fan of acetone/nail polish remover and mineral spirits. I always have some around for woodwork, so I use those to remove enamel.


 


  Ahhh, interesting. I will try that later, thanks.


----------



## customNuts

Could you exlain how Uncle Erik? ie just wipe it on the end or dip the wire in a pot of the acetone + mineral spirits?? I'm using clairvoyant cables gold plated copper 28awg.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I usually pour it onto 0000 steel wool and scrub it off the wires. Doesn't take too long. You can also use a cloth or paper towel. It'll take slightly longer, but still comes off. I like the steel wool because it cuts slightly and leaves a rougher surface - better for the solder to fill in and grip. Yeah, a minor thing, but I always have a loaf of steel wool around.


----------



## IPodPJ

A solder pot would probably work the best, but since it's only for a one-off project the other suggestions in here have been good.
  And I doubt your soldering (even if it's your first attempt) would be as bad as some that we've seen around here.


----------



## 3602

I've heard about using _molten_ rosin to sorta corrode/dissolve the enamel.
  I myself never found the need of doing anything special to enamel wires. Then again, I have a 40W iron.


----------

